# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  ((( كرسي الاعتراف )))

## العالي عالي

أهلا ومرحبا بكم اخواني واخواتي الكرام اعضاء شبكة  منتديات الحصن الأردنية 

وهانحن على بساط من الاخوة الصادقة نلتقي ......

نلتقي لنجدد عهود الوفاء لمن هم أوفياء لهذا الصرح .......

نعود ونحن نحمل معنا أزاهير روض لم تزل ....

تنشر العبير الفواح و تنور لنا كل زاوية من زوايا المنتدى  الغاالي .....

حيث البسمه ... حيث الصفاء ...

يســرنا أن نقـدم لـكم

كرسي الاعتراف 



وهو عبـاره عن

إستضافـة أحد أعضـاء منتـدانـا الغـالـي

في لـقـاء أسـبـوعي

بهـدف الـتعـارف والـتقـارب

ومن منطـلق الأخـوة

ليـقوى الترابـط والود بين الجميـع

وكوننا نشكل أسـرة واحـده

# .. أسرة شبكة  منتديات الحصن الأردنية ..#

شروط وقوانين كرسي الأعتراف:

أولاً :- الضيف هو عبارة عن عضو أو مشرف او إداري من المنتدي يتم ترشيحه من قبل العضو المستضاف .

ثانياُ :- فترة جلوس العضو على الكرسي هي اسبوع واحد.

ثالثاً :- لآتوضع أسئلـه يكون فيهآ تجريح للعضـو أو خلآف ذآلك ..

رابعاً :-  لا توضع أسئلـه تمُس ديننــا الحنيـف أو أي ديانة بأي طريقـه كانت .

خامساً :- يحق لِـ الضيف عدم الإجــابه على الأسئلـه الغير مرغوبـه لديه ..

سادساً :- يجب على العضو السائل ان يطلع على الاسئله السابقة بحيث لا تتكرر الاسئله.

سابعاً :- الحرص على تقبل ردود المستضاف وتقدير اجوبته لانها تعبر عما في داخله.

ثامناً :- لو طلب الاعضاء تمديد الوقت قليلا فسوف اقوم بإطاله الوقت اسبوعا اخر .

تاسعاً :- نتوقع من كل عضو يشارك بالأسئلة، أن يقبل الإستضافة، فنحن أسرة واحدة ونؤمن بالأخذ والعطاء.

اخيرا : اتمنى من الجميع التقيد بهذه الشروط ... والتفاعل مع الضيف ...
ليكون هذا الموضوع حلقة الوصل بين اعضاء المنتدي الغالي.

سوف يثبت هذا الموضوع لمعرفة اراء الاعضاء وتاييد الفكره ووضع مايريدونه
من اقتراح او تعديل بالشروط
واي فكره نرحب بها قبل البدء بمشوار اللقاءات وقبل ان يزاح الستار ويقص الشريط
للعضو الذي سنتشرف بإجلاسه على الكرسي ونثر الورود عليه
ايذانا ببدء اولى لقاءاتنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوة منك يا العالي عالي
انتا دائما مواضيعك تبهرنا  ورائعه جدا
لنبدا المشورا

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور يا حنتل مان على الرد بالموافقة وتحمسك للكرسي

لكن انا أري انه لا يوجد غيرك متحمس للموضوع 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## ajluni top

له يا عالي

افا عليك

موضوع من الاخر

الله يعينه اللي بده يقعد عالكرسي :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> له يا عالي
> 
> افا عليك
> 
> موضوع من الاخر
> 
> الله يعينه اللي بده يقعد عالكرسي




مشكور حب وانشاء الله انت تكون بعدو للضيف 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

> مشكور حب وانشاء الله انت تكون بعدو للضيف


ها

لا خيوه انا مسافر ومش داخل النت يمكن لشهر

----------


## العالي عالي

> ها
> 
> لا خيوه انا مسافر ومش داخل النت يمكن لشهر




شو هاد بعتبرو هروب  قال مسافر قال يعني الدور راح يجي عليك راح يجي عليك ان قلت اه او قلت لأ 

ما في مجال للتراجع 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

فكره حلوه ..مين الضيف  :Smile: 

حتى نجهز الاسئلة  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> فكره حلوه ..مين الضيف 
> 
> حتى نجهز الاسئلة




مشكور على الرد بالموافقة حلالالا 

وانشاء الله اول ما يصلني تاكد من الضيف على الموافقة راح اعلن اسمو ولا يهمك

----------


## احساس المطر

خلص الاسبوع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  وما فيه ضيف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

دعما ً للفكرة والموضوع ، ارشح أخونا حسان القضاة المشرف العام لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية ليكون الضيف الأول في موضوع أخونا الغالي العالي  ... :Smile: 

متوسما ً من الأخ حسان القبول الفوري للدعوة والجلوس على كرسي الإعتراف ...  :Smile: 

راجيا ً من الأخ العالي موافقته على أن أقوم بطرح وتوجيه السؤال الأول ... :Smile:

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

لا اكيد موافقين يا حضرة العالي عالي موضوح حلو كتير :Smile:

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

بصراحه احكيلك شغله انه انت نادر ما يكون منك بالدنيا وانا بحكيلها لحبيبتك بكفي انه كان اصلا في حب حقيقي ومن قلبك هاد بحد ذاته ارقى واسمى من الزواج الله يوفقك 
ماعندي سؤال

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا اكيد موافقين يا حضرة العالي عالي موضوح حلو كتير


مشكورة بنفسجية على الكلام الجميل

----------


## العالي عالي

*بختار زينة العضو الجديد الذي اتمنى ان يتعرف عليها كل اعضاء المنتدى يالله يا زنية
   

*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*نعم .......... زينة 
  *

----------


## ابو العبد

> *بختار زينة العضو الجديد الذي اتمنى ان يتعرف عليها كل اعضاء المنتدى يالله يا زنية
>    
> 
> *


يا منطخوا يا منكسر مخه يلا مش مشكلة...
بس كيف راح تعرف زينة مش بتودي رسالة خاصة ...

----------


## زينة

انا مش عارف ليه تم اختياري 
انا من الاعضاء الجدد يجب اعطاء فرصة للمشرفين على المنتديات
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا مش عارف ليه تم اختياري 
> انا من الاعضاء الجدد يجب اعطاء فرصة للمشرفين على المنتديات


يسيلملي الحقاني ما في فرق نطالب بكي فماذا قلتي

----------


## حمزة

انا مع زينة يجب اختيار احد من مشرفي المنتديات
 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو العبد

> انا مش عارف ليه تم اختياري 
> انا من الاعضاء الجدد يجب اعطاء فرصة للمشرفين على المنتديات


عرفينا عليك يلا وانا راح اسألك..
شو بتدرسة و وين؟؟؟
هل اسم (زينة) اسمك الحقيقي؟؟؟
شو كنت بتفكري لما سجلت في المنتدى؟؟؟
اذا كنت بتدرسي في اي سنة انت؟؟؟
وين اخر مكان رحتيله؟؟؟
شو امنيتك؟؟؟ وهل تحققت احد امانيك؟؟؟
بتعرفي حدا في المنتدى؟؟؟
شو احسن موضوع قرأتي؟؟؟
شو أحسن موضوع من المواضيع الي انا كتبتها؟؟؟
شو رأيك بالمنتدى؟؟؟؟
من احسن مشرف؟؟؟؟
شو بتحكي عن نفسك هذه الايام؟؟؟
كيف بتفسري شخصيتك؟؟؟مرحة أو معقدة....الخ....؟؟؟؟
مين بتحبي امك او ابوك؟؟؟ يلا اعترفي!!!
شو احسن طبخة عندك؟؟؟؟؟
بتعرفي تطبخي ولا شو؟؟؟
شو رأيك بموضوع انه شعب الاردني يصنف من المجتمعات الذكورية؟؟؟
يلا جاوبي ...

----------


## ابو العبد

وين زينة ما بدها تجاوب ....
يلا بسرعة انا متحمس

----------


## ابو نعيم

*زينة   زينة   زينة*

----------


## ashrafwater

ليش ما يكون عندنا منتدي الفتيات بس نسمع بوحدة الكل بستلمها بلدي . والله جنس حوا بخوف

----------


## ابو العبد

> ليش ما يكون عندنا منتدي الفتيات بس نسمع بوحدة الكل بستلمها بلدي . والله جنس حوا بخوف


فكرة والله بس الله يعينك اذا وحدة قرأت تعليقك.... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

> فكرة والله بس الله يعينك اذا وحدة قرأت تعليقك....


لا يالعكس راح اتكيف لان كل الاهتمام  الهم  وحنا يا حسرة علينا.

----------


## ابو العبد

> لا يالعكس راح اتكيف لان كل الاهتمام  الهم  وحنا يا حسرة علينا.


كلامك مزبوط بس ياليت يعجبهم؟؟؟

----------


## زينة

*
شو بتدرسة و وين؟؟؟
انا انهيت دراستي الجامعية

هل اسم (زينة) اسمك الحقيقي؟؟؟
زينة مش اسمي الحقيقي

شو كنت بتفكري لما سجلت في المنتدى؟؟؟
التعارف على الاعضاء، المشاركة بمواضيع 

اذا كنت بتدرسي في اي سنة انت؟؟؟
انا خلصت دراستي 

وين اخر مكان رحتيله؟؟؟
الاردن  للأسف انا ما عمري سافرت خارج الاردن

شو امنيتك؟؟؟ وهل تحققت احد امانيك؟؟؟
امنيتي احج بيت الله الحرام وللاسف لسى ما اتحققت امنيتي
من امنياتي التي تحققت دراستي الجامعية

بتعرفي حدا في المنتدى؟؟؟
اه بعرف

شو احسن موضوع قرأتي؟؟؟
في الحقيقة في اكتر من موضوع وصعب اني اختار

شو أحسن موضوع من المواضيع الي انا كتبتها؟؟؟
موضوع ( لو عندك هاي الامنية شو بتعمل؟؟؟ )

شو رأيك بالمنتدى؟؟؟؟
المنتدى رائع بس بتمنى يكون في تنوع اكتر بالمواضيع

من احسن مشرف؟؟؟؟
نادر طروانه

شو بتحكي عن نفسك هذه الايام؟؟؟
انا هذه الايام مش كتير مبسوطة حصلت معي ظروف اثرت على نفسيتي

كيف بتفسري شخصيتك؟؟؟مرحة أو معقدة....الخ....؟؟؟؟
انا شخصيتي مرحة كتير 

مين بتحبي امك او ابوك؟؟؟ يلا اعترفي!!!
يعني الام مهما اعطينها من حب نبقى مقصرين في حقها وطبعا والدي ايضا بحبه بس الام الها معزة خاصة في قلبي

شو احسن طبخة عندك؟؟؟؟؟
الكبسة

بتعرفي تطبخي ولا شو؟؟؟
بطبخ بس مش كل الأكلات 

شو رأيك بموضوع انه شعب الاردني يصنف من المجتمعات الذكورية؟؟؟
ما بعرف بس انا بحس انه المجتمع الاردني اعداد البنات اكتر من الشباب والله اعلم *

----------


## ابو العبد

يعطيك العافية ام زوز....

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يالله شباب دور مين صار..؟؟؟


انا بقترح صار لازم تتعرفوا على رمزي القريني..

شو رأيك رمزي؟
شو رأيكو؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يالله شباب دور مين صار..؟؟؟
> 
> 
> انا بقترح صار لازم تتعرفوا على رمزي القريني..
> 
> شو رأيك رمزي؟
> شو رأيكو؟


انا موافق هيا يا رمزي اصعد

----------


## ashrafwater

من سيجلس علي هذا الكرسي : اختاروا واحد من المنتدي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يالله يالله بدنا عضو ثاني :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يالله يالله بدنا عضو ثاني


انا بقترح رمزي القريني :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تمت مراسلة رمزي وبانتظار موافقته

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

وينك ياااااااااا رمزي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

يالله وين العضو الي بعده

----------


## بدون تعليق

:SnipeR (30):  
شكلو ماحدش بدو يقعد على الكرسي  :Db465236ff:  

اذا ما بدكم تقعدو ممكن نسأل على الواقف :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> شكلو ماحدش بدو يقعد على الكرسي  
> 
> اذا ما بدكم تقعدو ممكن نسأل على الواقف


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكله رمزي ما بده يجي ...

ومن هُنا أدعوا العضوة حلا للجلوس على كرسي الإعتراف ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكله رمزي ما بده يجي ...
> 
> ومن هُنا أدعوا العضوة حلا للجلوس على كرسي الإعتراف ...


خير ما نقيت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

يالله يا حلا ... وينك .. الله بعينك على هالاسبوع

----------


## saousana

> اهلا فيكي سوسن على الكرسي .... عجبتني هاي سنة ثانية


توقعت رح تعجبكم 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بناء على رغبت المشرفه ايات قاسم  سوف يتم وضع اسم عضو اخر مكانها وستكون زهرة التوليب بناء على طلب الجمهور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو العبد

> بناء على رغبت المشرفه ايات قاسم  سوف يتم وضع اسم عضو اخر مكانها وستكون زهرة التوليب بناء على طلب الجمهور


يسلمو ايديك...
شكرا لأيات الي سمحتلنا نغير...
 :Db465236ff:

----------

